# Furniture Delivery options UK to Dublin



## Futurelookin (7 Sep 2015)

I need to bring 5 boxed dining chairs from the UK to Dublin. Currently in a warehouse in Middlesbrough but the company will deliver to, for example, Holyhead (or any UK port) for £39. Then I need to get them brought to Dublin. I have a Shiply quote for £107 but my main issue is where they get brought to in Holyhead to ensure the delivery to and collection from gel together.

Shiply courier doesn't have a receiving depot so it would be a challenge to get the days / times to line up. Shiply quotes to collect from Middlesbrough warehouse jump to £304

So the question is:
Does anyone have experience of using a firm based in Holyhead who will receive and transport the goods for a similar rate?

Thanks!


----------



## Thirsty (7 Sep 2015)

Might be best using an Irish firm door-to-door.  What you describe has too many potential fail points in my mind.


----------



## so-crates (7 Sep 2015)

You could try putting the job here and see if anyone offers to do it for you.
http://www.anyvan.ie/

I have used the website previously to move furniture from the UK to Ireland and it was extremely cheap and efficient. Basically there are trucks and vans effectively travelling empty anyway, you are generally hiring space in those on their return journeys from other deliveries. The beauty is you don't have to hunt for someone, they look for jobs that fit their schedule.


----------



## Futurelookin (7 Sep 2015)

Thanks so-crates. anyvan.ie are the same type of service as Shiply.


----------



## so-crates (7 Sep 2015)

Except they didn't leave my stuff stranded at Holyhead. It arrived to my place in Carlow nice and simple.


----------



## Futurelookin (7 Sep 2015)

You misunderstand my post. I can have the articles collected from where they are by Shiply. It's more costly as the distance is greater. Appreciate the response but it doesn't answer my question.


----------



## Leo (7 Sep 2015)

You seem to be limiting your options to one very specific combination. If you simply want a Holyhead based courier to receive the goods and transport to Dublin, why not just google 'Holyhead courier'?

Some of the ideas above might give you a cheaper solution, so I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss them.


----------



## Futurelookin (7 Sep 2015)

Hi Leo. I'm not limiting my options but asking for users experience / recommendation of a holyhead based courier. I have googled - no satisfactory result - hence my asking the question here. I'm not dismissing anyone but still hopeful someone can answer my question.


----------



## Leo (8 Sep 2015)

So don't tell people who are trying to offer alternatives that they're misunderstanding your question, you'll get a much better response that way. Chances are few if anyone who will read this thread have ever used a Holyhead based courier to do what you're doing, it's quite an unusual request. It's very rare that anyone would use two carrier firms for a single shipment, it can lead to problems. So searching Holyhead courier firms and calling them for advice and just checking their reputation online might be your best bet.


----------



## Bronte (8 Sep 2015)

How much are the chairs worth? (5 is an odd number ! )


----------



## Futurelookin (8 Sep 2015)

Bronte - the chairs are £350 sterling each. 
Leo - I said the poster misunderstood me as that is what I thought and still do. While I appreciate posters taking the time to offer alternatives, I was asking a specific question and was hoping that one of the many contributors had experience of using such a firm. Perhaps it's an unusual request but I find that AAM is a wealth of information and posting here is just one of the ways in which I'm researching an answer. Also, I'm not looking for two carrier firms - just one (which receives the items into their depot in Holyhead and delivers to Dublin) so perhaps you also didn't understand what I was asking. I felt I had phrased it clearly but perhaps I didn't and deserved two reprimands from you?


----------



## vandriver (8 Sep 2015)

This large and well respected shipping company have offices and warehousing in Dublin and Holyhead.
If they can't help.......


http://www.gwyneddshipping.com/


----------



## Futurelookin (8 Sep 2015)

Thanks vandriver, I'll take a look.


----------



## Bronte (9 Sep 2015)

I used sendmybag for suitcases, I think they do other stuff in boxes.  Based on weight.  Did you try a UK website.  I'd say your best bet is man with van coming back from UK empty to give you door to door.  There has to be guys with space or spare space that want a few bob extra.

How about the postal service, you know like Amazon has, maybe they do this kind of stuff.

I've used proper movers but they are real expensive.


----------



## Futurelookin (9 Sep 2015)

Thanks Bronte. I hadn't heard of sendmybag. Currently looking at a best quote for collection from Middlesbrough rather than Holyhead for €159 so that is not far off the £107 sterling for collection from Holyhead and the supplier won't be charging me £39 to send them to Holyhead. 

So I think I'm sorted. Thanks for everyone's help


----------



## Bronte (9 Sep 2015)

Futurelookin said:


> Thanks Bronte. I hadn't heard of sendmybag. Currently looking at a best quote for collection from Middlesbrough rather than Holyhead for €159 so that is not far off the £107 sterling for collection from Holyhead and the supplier won't be charging me £39 to send them to Holyhead.
> 
> So I think I'm sorted. Thanks for everyone's help



Is that quote from send my bag?  Or someone else?


----------



## Futurelookin (9 Sep 2015)

"Shiply" Bronte. The original company. Similar to anyvan.ie suggested by so-crates. It's various suppliers bidding against each other for your job. First quote to collect from Middlesbrough was £304 sterling. Best quote that landed eventually was €159 Euro. Very pleased with this. Now hopefully they turn up


----------



## Leo (9 Sep 2015)

Futurelookin said:


> Leo - I said the poster misunderstood me as that is what I thought and still do. While I appreciate posters taking the time to offer alternatives, I was asking a specific question and was hoping that one of the many contributors had experience of using such a firm.



Your post was clear enough, the nature of posters on AAM is even where they can't answer a specific question, they will try to help by pointing out alternatives. That's what happened here, so to reply saying people misunderstood isn't the most helpful.



Futurelookin said:


> Also, I'm not looking for two carrier firms - just one (which receives the items into their depot in Holyhead and delivers to Dublin) so perhaps you also didn't understand what I was asking.



Now perhaps you're misunderstanding me, I didn't suggest you were looking for two carriers, just that what you're suggesting involves two carriers. The one transporting from the warehouse, and the second from Holyhead to Dublin. I was trying to point out potential issues with that approach. How are you handling the transfer of liability?



Futurelookin said:


> I felt I had phrased it clearly but perhaps I didn't and deserved two reprimands from you?



No reprimands here, just encouraging you to play nice and not dismiss posters who offer alternatives.


----------

